# HMPK Spawn log 1



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello guys, this will be my first spawn for a long time since 4 years ago. I bought this beautiful & healthy pair from Karen and they are such good parents 

I have been keeping a spawn log on my computer with lots of pictures and videos, I haven't been updating it here since I didn't want to update until I have fry, now I do  so... here they are; hopefully everything will be good

Introduce the pair 3/3/2012
Embraced 3/4/2012 2pm - 4pm
Egg hatched 3/5/2012 3pm

Enjoy


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

These are going to be some beautiful and amazing babies! Can't wait to see photos of them! The parents are spectacular! Congrats and Good Luck! Lui


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

YAY for babies! I'm loving all the Spring spawns. 
This pair is just too beautiful! Karen always keeps her fish very secret until after the shows so at least we get to see yours growing up 
Best of luck with them.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow they both have unique color! Can't wait for the result of the fry!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

They are gorgeous :shock: Wish we had fish like that in Canada! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazing pair and beautiful marble patterns on them. I saw these as fry a while back. It was pretty cool!

I still have never seen a marble HMPK like this anywhere else besides in Karen's stock!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow your male is just crazy... can't wait to see how the babies turn out.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks everybody, I instantly fell in love with these pair when I saw them on aquabid. So even though I never ever bid on aquabid before I bought my fish online for the first time, great experience, karen's pretty awesome, great packaging & fast respond to any questions I had  

The fries are still wiggling around today and the daddy had bunch them up all togther. so cute! too bad my iphone doesn't focus that well since they are still super tiny!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so excited for you Pew! I knew the lucky winner of that auction was going to be pleased....They are an amazing pair and they were both great parents/spawners...

I don't usually do this but I'm going to give you all a sneak peek at a few of the kids that pair produced.....Here they are )


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Those are amazing :shock:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are amazing. I usually only want HM's but Karen's PK's could easily change my mind.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I bid on these guys but the bid got a bit too high for me. I got four juvies from their first spawn instead, two males and two females. I plan on spawning the one pair in May. Glad to hear things are going well with this spawn. Looking forward to watching the babies grow .


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not trying to hijack your thread but here are a couple of terrible photos of the two males I have. They wouldn't stop moving like plakats tend to do when trying to photograph them :roll: Seeing the photos Karen posted you can expect a rainbow of colors....


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> I'm not trying to hijack your thread but here are a couple of terrible photos of the two males I have. They wouldn't stop moving like plakats tend to do when trying to photograph them :roll: Seeing the photos Karen posted you can expect a rainbow of colors....


I love that redish and black/copper plakat, what a amazing boy!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow! Maybe I'll buy a few from you! I'm going to need some stock for restarting my breeding program.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG that male is unbelievable! So beautiful


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

they are beautiful! i want some that gorgeous, but i'd feel bad not breeding them lol.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> I'm so excited for you Pew! I knew the lucky winner of that auction was going to be pleased....They are an amazing pair and they were both great parents/spawners...
> 
> I don't usually do this but I'm going to give you all a sneak peek at a few of the kids that pair produced.....Here they are )


 
WAO! I wasn't expecting to see a collage like this from you until after the shows... stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

My word....Yeah I will probably have to buy some stock from you, or karen, or matin... XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I completely love the green guy. I think I'll be stalking Karen's AB account for a while >_>


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Tisia said:


> I completely love the green guy. I think I'll be stalking Karen's AB account for a while >_>


HAHA! I do that!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> I'm so excited for you Pew! I knew the lucky winner of that auction was going to be pleased....They are an amazing pair and they were both great parents/spawners...
> 
> I don't usually do this but I'm going to give you all a sneak peek at a few of the kids that pair produced.....Here they are )


Ahhh! Thanks for showing me a glimsp of what my tiny baby fry will look like in the future! eeek!!  I LOVE their varieties!



PitGurl said:


> I'm not trying to hijack your thread but here are a couple of terrible photos of the two males I have. They wouldn't stop moving like plakats tend to do when trying to photograph them :roll: Seeing the photos Karen posted you can expect a rainbow of colors....


no no, post as many pic and comments as you want  I love looking at betta pictures  Yea it was the first time I bid on aquabid and also the first time I spent so much on a fish ever lol, it's totally worth it tho, I love their personality! I'm glad you got some of their spawn, the males you posted looks so pretty! DD


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

here's an update. Finally got some video footage where I can see some babies clearly @ 0.54second 

http://youtu.be/6gT21SDIU24


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats on the fry! He seems to be a great father. I cant wait for the results!

Have you attempted to count the fry? There seems to be quite a few!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

:-D


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

way to go! After seeing what they produced before Im sooo wanting to be on a waiting list for babies! Let me know if you decide to make one! Lui


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So many fry and they all seem strong and healthy. Such a good attentive father.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

This morning I tried to count them and is around 80+, I think I'll make a want list in the future when I'm sure the fries are stable and strong  but of course I'll keep your name in mind if you mention it now  since it's been awhile since I breed bettas I wanna make sure they survive well before I get anybody's hopes up

)) On the other hand: I just removed the father, the fries had began to swim around. time for dad to get a well-deserved rest and be pampered!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> This morning I tried to count them and is around 80+, I think I'll make a want list in the future when I'm sure the fries are stable and strong  but of course I'll keep your name in mind if you mention it now  since it's been awhile since I breed bettas I wanna make sure they survive well before I get anybody's hopes up
> 
> )) On the other hand: I just removed the father, the fries had began to swim around. time for dad to get a well-deserved rest and be pampered!


 
Very good to hear! Great amounrt...If this is your first spawn back into breeding bettas again, you may result in 60-70 fry depending on deformities or other things linked ect. Perhaps more than you counted. Either way, this spawn is pretty exciting.

Also I would like to be on that list as well if I dont get a pair sooner...


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! The name is Luis. 



> well-deserved rest and be pampered!


 That handsome fella deserves it for sure!!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

4 days old fries:

The babies are all eating BBS now, at noon some of them saw BBS for the very first time of live! Some were very happy, some were so scared lol very very cute. Tonight when I feed them BBS again, I get so happy when I see them eating the shrimps instead of running away  some keeps on missing the shrimps and some gets it the first try! what pro! I bought a magnifying glass so I can see the fry better, I havn't be able to take good pictures of the fries bc the only camera I have is on my iphone 4. I got to thinking... what if.... I put the magnifying glass behind the iphone 4 and see if I can get pics, and TADA! here they are!! XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUQ8x_nS2s&feature=youtu.be 
the one on youtube is so cute! it keeps looking at me after I gave it BBS, I point my finger to a BBS and it followed my finger, and suddenly saw the BBS and it was so happy <3

AHH they are too cute  I hope they eat like pigs everyday


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They are so cute. I never thought of that...(magnifying glass trick). Good tip to know.

They should be getting bigger and bigger by the day! Your doing great!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW, I never thought of using a magnifying glass, next spawn, I will try it.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

scattered some microworms all over the tank, now the fries have white bellies


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine are four days today and have big white bellies. Have you tried decaps? I don't have live bbs (too much a pain in the butt) but I'm thinking of trying a tiny drop of decaps today.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't try decaps yet, I'm just doing normal BBS eggs since I can find them in my area  they AREa pain in the butt. mine's 6 days old today. My BBS didn't hatch as much as yesterday so I'm dropping some microworms just in case :\ sorry this question might sound dumb but does decap brine shrimp still moves?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pewmew said:


> I haven't try decaps yet, I'm just doing normal BBS eggs since I can find them in my area  they AREa pain in the butt. mine's 6 days old today. My BBS didn't hatch as much as yesterday so I'm dropping some microworms just in case :\ sorry this question might sound dumb but does decap brine shrimp still moves?


Decaps can either be fed directly or hatched out like regular BBS.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

just went to see my betta babies while slacking off from studying and noticed something both hilarious and creepy! they ALL turned and started looking at me, without moving. All i see was pairs and pairs of beady little eyes LOL funny!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've fed my fry decaps, and they eat them quickly, then you have orange bellies. Just stir them in a little water to rehydrate them and add them to the fry tank. Mine loved them.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Not all decaps are hatching decaps so if you decide you will want to hatch them, make sure you ask the seller.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the information  I think i'll just stay with normal BBS for now since I can get it easy


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Random update on dad.... since he was just not moving for one rare moment, I took some pic to show of his beauty :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't get over how beautiful his color is! And the finnage alone looks amazing.

Just makes me want a pair all the more!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

lol same here, I love him & the girl so much that I overcame my fear of buying fish online and made my FIRST aquabid purchase. totally worth it  

I know you are waiting for Karen's spawn from this pair  if you still want some more in the future, I got lotsa baby growing and doing awesome :-D:-D:-D


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

OOh my gosh!!! These are some of the prettiest fish I've ever seen! <3 I only dream about fish so pretty~


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy! I sure do miss that pair....I am so pleased with what he produced for me before he left...He has a few sons that look almost identical to him that will be showing next month....

Thank you for loving him as much as I did..


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

:-D:-D:-D









:-D:-D:-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! Almost makes me want plakats! Since I don't have enough room though, I'll stick with HM's.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks lilgreen,bettausa,bettalover, topicat  
Martinismommy: the two males you posted are so pretty, the first one is identical! absolutely beautiful! gah. Can't wait for mine to grow up  hehe.... They are getting lots of love for sure XD

I absolutely adores both the fish I got from ya and believe me they are definetly getting spoiled and love (my dog is always getting jealous, everytime I'm looking at them, my dog will walk between me and the fish and then start putting her paw on my knee) lol  I also tried to get some pic of the mommy but she just way too excited for me to get any good pics  everytime I see her she thinks I'm gonna feed her. lol <3 super cute

I'm gonna try to get some pictures of them again today, havn't been taking pictures since my camera is still not really focusing on them. They are about this size ----- and you can see all their fins especially their tails  Most of the have beautiful golden rim eyes and a few are darkening in color. They are always eating and munching so they grow super fast  I'm doing about 40% water drain a day and adding 10% extra fresh water to the 40 gallon everyday and so far everything is going pretty well. 

They are getting daily dose of microworms and freshly hatched BBS. Man I can't wait until they start showing more colors! Will post pic tonight

My birthday is coming up and my bf spilled his secret and say he bought one small indian almond tree for me  you know you are a super betta nerd when you think a tree or a fish is the best present ever lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> :-D:-D:-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goodness Karen. They are such a tease! I hope I can be the first to steal a nice pair!

I'm super excited!

The female in that picture really made a cute pose!


Pewmew said:


> lol same here, I love him & the girl so much that I overcame my fear of buying fish online and made my FIRST aquabid purchase. totally worth it
> 
> I know you are waiting for Karen's spawn from this pair  if you still want some more in the future, I got lotsa baby growing and doing awesome :-D:-D:-D


I sure am. These few weeks are torturous! If I have enough, I'll definitely be looking forward to your fish as well!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Both the photo's above are males ) HMPK males....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Karen your fish are always stuffed with food so they look like females sometimes lol.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah they need to join Jenny Craig lol....Got to feed them well in order for them to body up ya know )


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Yeah they need to join Jenny Craig lol....Got to feed them well in order for them to body up ya know )


My fish are like that too. It's all the Atison's and blood worms lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Both the photo's above are males ) HMPK males....


Wow. Of course they are! I knew that LOL. I did feel a bit iffy with saying that was a female. I guess second guessing yourself really isn't the right way to go.

He's amazing regardless!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

one week 6 days

1/10th of the tank


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Adorable fry you have there!!

I love the full bellies and beady eyes.

Very nice pictures! What plants do up have in the tank? I think I see duckweed right?


----------



## carolzz (Mar 17, 2012)

*light*



Pewmew said:


> Hello guys, this will be my first spawn for a long time since 4 years ago. I bought this beautiful & healthy pair from Karen and they are such good parents
> 
> I have been keeping a spawn log on my computer with lots of pictures and videos, I haven't been updating it here since I didn't want to update until I have fry, now I do  so... here they are; hopefully everything will be good
> 
> ...


http://www.cidly.comcarol 

is beautiful


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Adorable fry you have there!!
> 
> I love the full bellies and beady eyes.
> 
> Very nice pictures! What plants do up have in the tank? I think I see duckweed right?


got the plants from my overgrown planted tanks. got some duckweeds, guppy grass, anubis, random plants I don't know the names, moss balls, java moss, java plant  lots of random plants


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

sorry I miscounted the days yesterday. Fries were hatched 3/7, so today is 10 days after hatching in 40G breeder


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Keep an eye out for females......I only had about 6 females total in my spawn so I will be in need of some gals out of my lovely pair you purchased......The fry are looking GREAT! Very well developed for their age...

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> got the plants from my overgrown planted tanks. got some duckweeds, guppy grass, anubis, random plants I don't know the names, moss balls, java moss, java plant  lots of random plants


Wow they are really looking nice!

That's what I need. A fully planted tank to grow out my own tanks.

I love moss balls and need to get a few. I am planning to try duckweed java moss and moss balls as well.

I'll get some soon I hope:-D. Your doing a great job with your fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

WOW I've never seen that fast of development! Great job!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

lol thanks guys! I think I'm feeding them too much, maybe that's why they are growing so fast... or maybe they are just fat and healthy bc Karen's fishes are always fat and healthy lol 

I can't believe only 6 females from one spawn!  I'll keep a look out, we'll see what the male:female ratio for this spawn is 

yep I loove moss balls also  I collected about 10 all from petsmart when they go on sale

Starting the sponge filter today to get some water movement, the babies acted like nothing has happened, they keep hanging around the sponge filter, very cute

here's the video on my fb of the photos I took, you can hear the bf and brother playing starcraft at the backgroun lol, very faintly; please excuse the dirty floor, I cleaned it right after they ate all the brine shrimps 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100475297412346


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love the parents (seen the auction) and the fries are growing so fast o-o


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thx! Mommy waiting for water change in her temp tank


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such wonderful fry! So big and well developed for such young fry. I'm delirious! I want some...but no room BAWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Her dragon scale is pretty full! We have yet to see these amazing fry develop into beautiful juvies. I'm sure they'll be pretty active.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my! You might want to watch her she is a jumper and that tank gives her free room to jump.....


----------



## bettabreederBB (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, i need some advice. I have a blue black teal red  veiltail male, and the female is blackish tannish with submission stripes. he has made a bubble nest so i released her. she's been growing fat for a while now, (few days) and has a medium sized ovipositor. When are they gonna spawn? they show off and stuff, he has a nest so i think w'er waitin on her. what do you think?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettabreederBB said:


> Hey, i need some advice. I have a blue black teal red  veiltail male, and the female is blackish tannish with submission stripes. he has made a bubble nest so i released her. she's been growing fat for a while now, (few days) and has a medium sized ovipositor. When are they gonna spawn? they show off and stuff, he has a nest so i think w'er waitin on her. what do you think?


Please make a new thread with your questions. It'll help keep threads on topic 

The stickies in this section will explain everything in detail. 

But last thing is to not breed VTs. The stickies explain why.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> Oh my! You might want to watch her she is a jumper and that tank gives her free room to jump.....


yea I noticed she likes to jump around alot when I first got her  
She is already back in her normal planted tank after the water change~ so no problems!



@Tpocicat & bettalover: can't wait either to see, still taking pictures everynight, they got bigger again today when I saw them c:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> yea I noticed she likes to jump around alot when I first got her
> She is already back in her normal planted tank after the water change~ so no problems!
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with MM(martinismommy)....that tank might be too dangerous for water changes.. Try one of the cups you see in the pet store used for selling bettas.

I'm sure they get bigger by the minute especially considering they have the correct materials.


----------



## bettabreederBB (Mar 19, 2012)

How do you post new threads? Sorry I know its off topic.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettabreederBB said:


> How do you post new threads? Sorry I know its off topic.


Click "Breeding Bettas" and in the left corner above the threads it will say "Start New Post" or something like that.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Pewmew said:


> sorry I miscounted the days yesterday. Fries were hatched 3/7, so today is 10 days after hatching in 40G breeder


Those are some fat babies!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

styggian said:


> Those are some fat babies!


:lol:


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! they are coming along really great! I can't wait to see what they look like next week. I love the temp tank for the mom too, really nice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Your doing a really good job.

They look very healthy and are gettin pretty big!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Big, fat well fed babies! Just what I love to see. They are comming along fantastic.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are looking SO good!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How are the fry doing? Any interesting news or pictures?


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

sorry for the lack of updates lately, gotta big test coming up so haven't had much time to take pics. Almost filled up my 40 gallon fully now, the fries are still doing awesome, I'm surprised it is going so smoothly and haven't seen any dead fries at all  They are still growing and doing okay. Some are showing the black lace on their fins like their daddy, and some had a little bit red on their tails. They mostly all have golden rimmed eyes  veryy cool! Pictures will come after the test on wednesday, I put 5 guppy babies in there (same size as them) since I read somewhere on this forum it might help teach baby betta eat dry food. For now they are still eating BBS and microworms. I crushed some attison's betta pellets and some of the bigger fries showed some interest. 


oh yea, forgot to mention, there's this one particular fry, it ALWAYs swims around and greet me when I come to watch them. the way it greets me is it swims from right to left right to left right to left staring at me whole time I am there watching them. It happened 3 days in the roll now, I think it is the same fry since the body shape and the eye, but who knows? may be different one, but still very funny 

Got my indian almond tree today  only 7 inches tall right now but I love it to death XD

Anywho, update with you guys soon!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats great! I cant wait to see them when they start getting their color in.

I think many of the more observant breeders always seem to notice just one fry that gives more attention than the rest. I usually get a couple and end resulting in one that still continues.

Interesting how the marble pattern will develop in them.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

they have slowed down in their growth, I can't tell anymore :\

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100491274878376

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100491351464896


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They look really nice. Though it might be that you are watching them every second and cant really see the change. Try taking a picture everyday for 4-5 days and compare sizes. You might see some changes.

If you still feel like you're not seeing as much growth as you think/would like to, do larger water changes to get rid of the stunting hormone faster. And if then you still dont see much of any difference, divide them into growout tubs/tanks. They looked a bit crammed in that tank. Try to get some 5 gallon buckets or some plastic tubs from walmart. They work GREAT for growouts.

I still think you're doing an amazing job! Keep it up!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks so much for the encouragement bettalover  yea I watch them a lot, that may be why I don't see the changes... They look cram bc they are all in a corner where I dropped food  The picture only showed about 1/8th of the tank bc they are all bunched up there, the other 7/8th of the tanks are empty bc there's no food lol... I think I'll do more water changes at the weekend now, been doing 20 gallon changes every day, I think the 40gallon is filled up to 30gallon now ~_~ I am growing muscles


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You should be seeing much more growth in that case. Food? Maybe it's time crushed flakes and pellets were added?


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll start trying that tomorrow, hopefully they won't just ignore it


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IME it takes them a few days but they'll eventually get curious and take a bite. You don't have to worry too much in a big tank like that with those water changes.

My fry seem to adjust very well to Atison Starter.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks so much MrVampire, I have some attison's food I"ll crush and try them tomorrow! My 3 guppy babies in there are getting really fat, they eat much faster than my other betta babies, maybe it's time to take them out. anywho, time to study


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I've started sprinkling decaps when I feed micros to try to get them to associate the two. I have seen some adventurous fry eat some of the decaps, just waiting for the rest to catch up!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

ooo good idea with the decap, time to go ebay shopping )))


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup I mix it in with their other foods. So I'll have three different foods in the tub at once. I have raised a spawn on Atison Starter and Pro alone but I wouldn't recommend it since I was constantly changing water. 

Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> thanks so much for the encouragement bettalover  yea I watch them a lot, that may be why I don't see the changes... They look cram bc they are all in a corner where I dropped food  The picture only showed about 1/8th of the tank bc they are all bunched up there, the other 7/8th of the tanks are empty bc there's no food lol... I think I'll do more water changes at the weekend now, been doing 20 gallon changes every day, I think the 40gallon is filled up to 30gallon now ~_~ I am growing muscles


That makes more sense now. I almost forgot that you have hem in a 40 gallon.

Wow that last part really got me to laugh! I swear I think we get stronger when we do water changes. We have to start training our pets to do them for us!:lol:


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

er.... I saw one of my betta baby FLARING (I saw the little transparent flap) today at another and trying to fight him, actually they were both fighting, I had to turn on the sponge filter quickly to distract them.. I saw some aggression yesterday too  but they are still only 0.5-0.6 inches, am I suppose to already seperate them when they are only 3 weeks and 3 days old? ... gahh should I just seperate the ones that are aggressive? but they still so small !


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If I were you I wouldn't separate them so young. Just add in some more live bunch plate that can help others to hide and such. Ive never heard of fry this small flaring already. Wow lateness fish have some kind of bionic gene in them lol.

They sound like they're going to be a handfull when it does come time to separate them. The earliest I've ever separated fry was 2.5 months old and they are usually an inch or so by then.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> If I were you I wouldn't separate them so young. Just add in some more live bunch plate that can help others to hide and such. Ive never heard of fry this small flaring already. Wow lateness fish have some kind of bionic gene in them lol.
> 
> They sound like they're going to be a handfull when it does come time to separate them. The earliest I've ever separated fry was 2.5 months old and they are usually an inch or so by then.


I know! it's so werid bc they are so young, I was so shocked when I saw their gil flap comes out and both of them start going at it :shock: crazy babies...
I'll add in some floating plants tomorrow.
they been eating the attison pro crush pellets  super awesome


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That stuff is betta fry steroids...


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> That stuff is betta fry steroids...


darn it.


edit: Does that mean I should stop feeding them that?  what other crush food can I offer other than the attison betta starter since it'll take awhile to be shipped to me? Any suggestion on betta food I can get easily from petstore?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> da*n it....
> 
> 
> edit: Does that mean I should stop feeding them that?  what other crush food can I offer other than the attison betta starter since it'll take awhile to be shipped to me? Any suggestion on betta food I can get easily from petstore?


Pewmew your getting a bit panic-y lol. He means that in a good way. Basically meaning that its so good for them and really helps them grow fast. Dom should have know better than to put that with no kind of emotion at the end because of the interpretation. I have heard him say this before with a positive tone so I know what he means, but others would take it negative and get worried lol.



Pewmew said:


> I know! it's so werid bc they are so young, I was so shocked when I saw their gil flap comes out and both of them start going at it :shock: crazy babies...
> I'll add in some floating plants tomorrow.
> they been eating the attison pro crush pellets  super awesome


I have never heard of fry at this age starting to flare. Yeah the floating plants should slow the aggression down because the ones that aren't flaring yet will hid in the plants.

Pictures soon I'm hoping


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol yes I did mean in a good way! Lol its just an all around amazing food for bettas and juveniles.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

wheww thanksssss (( I got too panicky

mrVampire's name is Dom? is it short for dominic? 

btw my bday tree has arrived!
one more pic of the babies this morning


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have wild bettas growing out that are around the size of your bettas and they flare and posture all the time. Two what I assume are males had a 5 minute flaring session yesterday. I did notice there was no nipping or violence, which I assume would be the case with your lot. 

Your fry are looking good. Then again fry always look so squishable. Have your guys grown in ventrals yet? I can't tell from the picture. That's the one stage of development that always worries me. I hate the look of bettas with no ventrals.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have wild bettas growing out that are around the size of your bettas and they flare and posture all the time. Two what I assume are males had a 5 minute flaring session yesterday. I did notice there was no nipping or violence, which I assume would be the case with your lot.
> 
> Your fry are looking good. Then again fry always look so squishable. Have your guys grown in ventrals yet? I can't tell from the picture. That's the one stage of development that always worries me. I hate the look of bettas with no ventrals.


there was some nippings but only with 2 or 3 of them outta all of them, but gonna clean out some floating plants and float them to see if that'll distract them more 

I been watching them like a hawk everyday and almost all of them have the little ventrals since beginning of week 3, they are so tiny but you can see them  I was worry at first since I feed them lots of microworms and BBS and I know ppl say they Might not have ventrals... I havn't seen a betta with no ventrals yet  but I hope yours turns out great


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have wild bettas growing out that are around the size of your bettas and they flare and posture all the time. Two what I assume are males had a 5 minute flaring session yesterday. I did notice there was no nipping or violence, which I assume would be the case with your lot.
> 
> Your fry are looking good. Then again fry always look so squishable. Have your guys grown in ventrals yet? I can't tell from the picture. That's the one stage of development that always worries me. I hate the look of bettas with no ventrals.


Well the way that bettas develop no ventrals is because of them being bottom dwellers and always swimming so pressed against the "floor" of the aquarium. So what I do is feed them tiny portions to keep them off the floor.



Pewmew said:


> wheww thanksssss (( I got too panicky
> 
> mrVampire's name is Dom? is it short for dominic?
> 
> ...


Yes MrV is Dom which is short for Dominnic. Its spelled differently.

So how does this TREE work? How do the leaves turn brown? Is it like any other old tree where the leaves dry out and "die"?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've bred females that ended up without ventrals (fed micros for too long) but their fry ended up perfectly fine since I quickly learned to cut down my microworm feedings.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I've read somewhere that microworms are possibly a cause of this.

What exactly do the Ventrals do besides help the fish stop instantly?

I see no real problem with them though...


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/NXDJuY2ssNo 

taken 4/1/2012 (1 day away from 4 weeks old)
They are getting bigger, but today I noticed 2 dead fries, yesterday 1 dead :\ I am getting nervous... but the ones that died are among the small ones... blah

everybody else is fine tho, still the only color I see is the red and the black lace

did a huge water change today and adding more plants in tomorrow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks :>

this is them just now

http://youtu.be/josWMlWahXU, they look a little bigger than before


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

In my spawn, I have 1 male with only 1 ventral. The sad thing is that he has the best caudle spread of all of them so far...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is there guppies with betta's? that's pretty cool


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They look great!

With as many fry that you have, I wouldn't be worried too much about a few dying. Remember not all survive and you want to get the strongest and healthiest to survive.


With marbles that have red on them, you will most likely see red first then you will see the fry start to develop other colors. While marbles are still young, they will continue to marble out until they are adults and still TINY, (but soon) noticable changes occur..

Trust me I know my marbles! I've experienced many things with them as well

So in time you will see more colors on them..Give them some time and you will be amazed!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

@ bettalover1507 = yea there's 4 guppy babies in there
@ bettalover 2033 = thanks! I was getting little bit dissapointed before bc I saw most people with fry 4 weeks are showing more colors  but now I am happy
@ MrV Thanks ))
@ topicat :\ sorry for that happens  sometimes when I have a favorite one there's always something that happens to make it not perfect  I see lots of little ventrals on mine, but probably will see clearer in the future, right now they are darting everywhere so hard to correctly see.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> @ bettalover 2033 = thanks! I was getting little bit dissapointed before bc I saw most people with fry 4 weeks are showing more colors  but now I am happy.


Remember that not everyone's spawns age as fast as others. Especially if you're a beginner. I'm sure you'll find what works best for you. Every time I spawn a pair, I learn something different that could help the next time around.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

You are doing a fabulous job on this spawn! Keep up the good work.....Also, let me know when you find some females )


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Also, I wouldn't worry about missing ventrals I didn't have a single one here with missing ventrals in my spawn....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

You should be very excited about these kids....Here is another male just pulled out today...


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

omg, he is amazing!  I am super excited, some of them have bright blue scales on their head developing  They are swarming for food a lot faster now
So far non have missing ventrals. I'll keep a look out for girls, but it'll probably be awhile before I can tell since they are so small 

Been busy lately because of an upcoming test and finals  ugh...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If this pair has produced THAT fish I'm going to need to buy some lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

His caudal looks like a flower. Would he be considered a dragon? The scales around his gill plate are thick, but it looks too (unlike a dragon) IMO. Just wondering.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy frig, that fish is AMAZING.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The pair I sold PewPew produced some of the nicest HMP's I have ever laid eyes on...If you think he is nice you should see the sibs I'll be showing )

He is not a dragon but his parents are..I have some beautiful dragons in the spawn...So he should produce dragon scale....



MrVampire181 said:


> If this pair has produced THAT fish I'm going to need to buy some lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see what you're hiding from us after the shows lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love surprises!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes. Once the show comes. I'm going to be so excited to see what happens from it.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

moving wayy too fast for my phone

here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP8dtPOc28Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww, theyre adorable.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, they're so cute! I loved watching them roam around in the video. I only see one problem... there aren't enough little fish in there for all the folks who will want them!!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The kids are looking fantastic! You are doing such a great job!

The kids out of my spawn showed this weekend.....They did very well both the males and females took 1st in their classes and the female went Best of variety...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice color on them already!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

:thankyou: everybody  

I counted aroun 120+ fishes total! Kinda makes me nervous how many containers will be lying around once they are big enough. Also, congrats Karen on the win! your fishes are always so beautiful it's a sure thing they should be winners  my babies need to hurry up and grow up so I can go crazy looking at all the different colors!!! AHH!

My brother, who doesn't want pets at all, watched them grow up with me and now he wants one too! hehe  I kinda feel really happy bc now he won't keep thinking I'm crazy spending so much money on these fish. 

He picked one out from the crowd yesterday, a light white-blue scaled baby (one of my favorite! booo), now we wait till he/she grows and another betta addict will be born!!!! MuAhahahaha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that's really a nice spawn! Good number and you shall result in most of them surviving.

That is the exact number that another breeder on the forum got. (BeautifulBetta) She had 120 for her first spawn and resulted in about 116-117 fry. So nice to see that they are getting so big.

I noticed that, that happens a lot. When I have a new spawn up my family and friends always seem to really want one or so, but before they see the fry and they see me spend so much money on them, they think I'm crazy and such. My brother always tells me how I spend too much time with them, but really how can you not want to spend so much time with them? I'm sure if I get maybe his favourite color, he'll develop a soft side for it.

I love that last part "and another betta addict will be born!!!!" lol that made my day! Though its so true!

@Martinismommy: CONGRATS on the show titles! I am not surprised that your fish are top of their categories!


Pewmew said:


> :thankyou: everybody
> 
> I counted aroun 120+ fish total! Kinda makes me nervous how many containers will be lying around once they are big enough. Also, congrats Karen on the win! your fishes are always so beautiful it's a sure thing they should be winners  my babies need to hurry up and grow up so I can go crazy looking at all the different colors!!! AHH!
> 
> ...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Bettalover....I also brought home the Best in Show Champion ) One of my HM males took the entire show over 223 fish...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Now that's impressive! So we know for a fact that your fish are top quality! Only because unlike many, you did the responsible thing and bought a quality pair to begin with.

It's crazy how you guys pick 1 fish as best and then so on with that many! Thats amazing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pewmew said:


> moving wayy too fast for my phone
> 
> here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP8dtPOc28Y&feature=youtu.be


see some dark colored ones ;p there so cute, i would totally want one :lol: JUST ONE, lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Martinismommy said:


> Thank you Bettalover....I also brought home the Best in Show Champion ) One of my HM males took the entire show over 223 fish...


Congrats, Karen.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Any fry updates Pew?

And I'm not sure when your test is/was but I hope that's going OK too.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Have the mother of all final exam on wednesday, but my baby bettas are too distracting! Enjoy~

video coming up as soon as I finish updating this movie maker thing

! a picture of my 2 fat fingers and a sideway pic of my tiny indian almond tree is included


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute!! I love the pic of the tiny hoard investigating your fingers.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

lol yea! I love doing that, and then I have to feed them afterward or else I feel guilty. Here's the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9PRL4a3sFA&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the vid! They look great!

p.s. Good luck on your exam!!!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> Love the vid! They look great!
> 
> p.s. Good luck on your exam!!!


thanks  just got yelled at by the bf LOL, "you are still on facebook!!? and looking at bettafish!!????" ok time to cram more


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They are so cute! Hoping to have a bunch of my own later this summer. ^_^ Yours are absolutely adorable though.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Adorable babies


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great pictures. You're doing a great job with these fry. Good luck on the exam!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey there! Thinking of you & hoping your test went well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

video update! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMuM9BaHg8A&feature=youtube_gdata

thanks for the gl for the exam, passed and ready for rotation in 1 week!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on passing your exam & on some crazy beautiful baby bettas!

I loved watching all those pretty fishies dance around the tank!

Good luck as you start your rotation. If I may ask, what's your field of study?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They are so cute! And congrats!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I see a couple really show that coppery gold dragon scales! Nice!!

Jeff.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks  Pharmacy, one more year to go and can finally start on those student loans :roll:

the babies are all sorts of color, I see lots of shimmery green, but most are still Cambodian looking, although they also have tiny bits of dragonscales growing on their faces as time goes by. They made me want to make a sorority in the future


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are looking GOOD! Keep me in mind when you see who the girly's are...I'd like a couple females from this spawn....It looks like you are going to have some very nice dragons!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> They are looking GOOD! Keep me in mind when you see who the girly's are...I'd like a couple females from this spawn....It looks like you are going to have some very nice dragons!


yepyep  

ok just got my shipment of attison's betta pro pellets from the IBC website  so happy! They somehow found me a cheaper shipping rate so they included some extra food for me, they are so nice!

More pic of the babies, the big ones are growing so fast, gonna have to start separating some of the big ones now. So far, the one my brother picked out has the most vibrant color, that's bc he got a whole huge tank by himself and not have to fight for food lol

here's a link for the few I jarred so far, they are mean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5KQIhg2ujs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So pretty! That third one you jarred looks really nice.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They look great. You're doing a nice job on them. The dragon scaling is developing nicely as well.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Awww, I always feel bad for the ones who get jarred. I know it's best fire multiple reasons, but I always feel like they must miss their siblings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

That's alot of fish. Got an approx. count on them?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So many wonderful colors! You've done a fabulous job.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow! You are doing an amazing job! Beautiful babies!! I have a 3 out of that pair that I bought from Karen, a girl and 2 boys! My little girl looks almost identical to the baby in the middle that you jarred. I'm planning on spawning them in a week or 2! So exciting!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been watching your spawn log and I'm in love lol


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Tell me when you have a few for sale would love to get a pair of those


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100620548972056

before jarring some of them


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! That's a few fishies. Congrats!

Pics?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

just edited and posted a video link to my fb page  see if it works for you

the one fish pic on the bottom is one of my favorites (I got a few favorites lol)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, ok, so I'm very excited every time I see you've updated! 

Unfortunately I'm on my phone so I can't see the vid. Drat! Hopefully I'll remember to try the link on my pc tomorrow.

The pic worked though, very pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

